# Solid Gold Wolf Cub



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay everybody i jus started jazzi on this brand i wanna know if i did the right thing.OP'S please!!!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not that bad, I use to feed it to our wolf hybrid......


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Akasha said:


> It's not that bad, I use to feed it to our wolf hybrid......


Thanx for the info!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Solid Gold is a good food, but I would just use the Hundchenflocken. No reason to feed a medium-sized breed a food intended for large dogs. Loki grew up on the Hundhenflocken (puppy) and then at the Hundenflocken later in life. She did well on it.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Solid Gold is a good food, but I would just use the Hundchenflocken. No reason to feed a medium-sized breed a food intended for large dogs. Loki grew up on the Hundhenflocken (puppy) and then at the Hundenflocken later in life. She did well on it.


Oh okay yeah ur right i'm gonna switch up to that then.U always come thru for me thanx!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahhhh travis look at that girls EARS! haha that's just too cute! How's it been going?


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ahhhh travis look at that girls EARS! haha that's just too cute! How's it been going?


LMAO i know right!!! I been good wassup wit u shana?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Eh, not a whole heck of a lot. we have an appointment tomorrow at the vets office for Indigo. She has a squeaker from a toy stuck in her guts so she might have to have surgery. Other than that, I'm debating on going on a work strike...and never go back lmfao!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Eh, not a whole heck of a lot. we have an appointment tomorrow at the vets office for Indigo. She has a squeaker from a toy stuck in her guts so she might have to have surgery. Other than that, I'm debating on going on a work strike...and never go back lmfao!


 Dang I'm sorry to her that..she'll be alright though she's a tough girl.Work strike sign me up too!!!lmao. but you'll probaly see me more often my mom is moving down your way.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Trapboi103 said:


> Dang I'm sorry to her that..she'll be alright though she's a tough girl.Work strike sign me up too!!!lmao. but you'll probaly see me more often my mom is moving down your way.


Good deal, it's a heck of a lot more quiet out here. We don't speak to our neighbors...well, we speak to one of them, but it's like once every three months. They all keep to themselves.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good deal, it's a heck of a lot more quiet out here. We don't speak to our neighbors...well, we speak to one of them, but it's like once every three months. They all keep to themselves.


That's good no problems.. that's how it's suppose to be.How r those puppies doing?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Trapboi103 said:


> That's good no problems.. that's how it's suppose to be.How r those puppies doing?


They're doing pretty good. I'm up to my eyeballs in dogs now. lol.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> They're doing pretty good. I'm up to my eyeballs in dogs now. lol.


LOL..how many u have now?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

friggin 7! I feel like the dang Dog Lady now. Lord, please don't let me SMELL like the dog lady at least!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> friggin 7! I feel like the dang Dog Lady now. Lord, please don't let me SMELL like the dog lady at least!


LMAO...SHANA THE DOG LADY SEASON 1 COMING SOON!!!LOL.
U know everybody has a show now.lol.Yeah u have a handful right now.


----------

